# Berm house - Oklahoma



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know of a builder in Oklahoma that does berm or earth sheltered houses?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

http://www.earthsheltered.org/oklahoma-terra-dome


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> http://www.earthsheltered.org/oklahoma-terra-dome


Yeah, I talked to them, the builders are actually in Texas.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone can build a earth bermed house, it's basically a daylight basement with a roof on it, look up rob roy's book on the subject


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

There's a company in Edmond called Basement Contractors (on I-35 south of Waterloo Road). Maybe they can give you a referral.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

kvr28 said:


> anyone can build a earth bermed house, it's basically a daylight basement with a roof on it, look up rob roy's book on the subject


Umm yeah, I'm a single mom in an electric wheelchair.. I can't and every company I have called say that they don't.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

foaly said:


> There's a company in Edmond called Basement Contractors (on I-35 south of Waterloo Road). Maybe they can give you a referral.


Thanks, I will try them!


----------



## bdbcoc (Sep 15, 2010)

Please let me know if you find a good lead. We are planning on doing it ourself but talking to professionals never hurts. We are close to that co on waterloo as well.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

DH is very into Berm houses. If you find someone who builds in Oklahoma, please let me know. We are to be building in Cement soon. Thanks!!!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

DKWunlimited said:


> Umm yeah, I'm a single mom in an electric wheelchair.. I can't and every company I have called say that they don't.


didn't mean to offend you, what I meant was any construction company can build a earth bermed house, it's just a daylight basement with a roof on it, there is nothing outlandish or strange with the building process, it's just that landscaping is different and strange. it's when you start getting into underground where the loads and water proofing get's difficult


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

KVR has it nailed. There really is nothing weird about it. Explain it to them as a walk out basement with a roof. Most any builder can make a foundation and put rafters on it.


----------

